# Server mit Servlet- und JSP-Unterstützung



## Neff (12. Nov 2003)

Hi,
kenne mich nun ein wenig mit Java aus und würde gerne mal Servlets und JSPs ausprobieren. Doch dazu benötig ich einen entsprechenden Server, der damit umgehen kann. In meiner Literatur steht dazu leider nichts. 
Wenn ihr mir einen Server empfehlen könnt, ein paar Tipps oder ein paar Nützliche Links habt, immer her damit!
Schon mal im Voraus dankend,
Neff


----------



## me.toString (12. Nov 2003)

Ich sag nur Tomcat !!
Das ist *DER* Server für Servlets und JSP's !! Er gehört zum Jakartaprojekt von Apache, ist kostenlos, platformunabhängig ( da in Java geschrieben ) und zu finden unter:
http://jakarta.apache.org/tomcat. Dokumentation, wie man das Ding konfiguriert und dann richtig in Gang setzt findest du Tonnenweise im internet.

viel Erfolg damit ... 
Michael


----------



## Neff (12. Nov 2003)

Danke, werde ich versuchen.     :idea:


----------



## AlArenal (2. Dez 2003)

Wenn man sich anfangs etwas mit der Konfiguration von Tomcat überfordert fühlt oder vom Funktionsumfang erschlagen, empfehle ich Schrödinger. Schrödinger ist ein Tomcat mit aufgesetzter grafischer Oberfläche, ist frei auf www.micromata.de runterladbar und für verschiedene Plattformern verfügbar. Damit kann man auf Knopfdruck den Server starten, ein Verzeichnis mounten, Fehler- und sonstige Meldungen anschauen, etc.

Ist im Grunde was für Dööfchens, aber muss ja net jeder gleich Tomcat-Spezi werden, der sich mal mit der Materie JSP/Servlets auseinander setzen möchte.


----------



## mdt (6. Jan 2004)

Warum unbedingt Tomcat? Resin ist auch toll, und einfacher zu konfigurieren.

Siehe http://www.caucho.com/resin/


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Jan 2004)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn man sich anfangs etwas mit der Konfiguration von Tomcat überfordert fühlt oder vom Funktionsumfang erschlagen, empfehle ich Schrödinger.



oder du stellst deine fragen bei http://jsp.java-forum.net hab gehört dort soll einem ganz gut geholfen werden  :wink:


----------

